# my morph container



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

wassssssup, 

so i know you guys have prob. seen a million and 4 morphing containers by now but i figured i'd post a pic of mine due to excitement haha  i was told to get a few diff. things but ended up finding something i thought would work just fine. I liked the locking lids on these and they seal very nicely. The lids clear so it lets in light which is a plus. anyways here it is plus the tad that will soon be housed in it..























peperomia clipping (thanks to bryce), oak leaves, sphag moss, and a cup of my springtail culture was mixed in.. 







the brand and size of what i used.







this was taken a few days ago.. has since then gotten a lot of color...


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

What species is the tadpole?


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks good, take care with the springtails though, while excellent food for froglets to many kills the frog. Been there, done that.

Feed small amounts at the time, so they are eaten before they infest the morphing container


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Is this a morph container or a grow out container? Because a don't see a water feature... Or maybe I just missed it 
Anyways, congrats on the pollywog! (such a cool word btw...)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice man. I recently built one myself with a critter keeper that's been sealed of with packing tape (keep the humidity up).


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

its a standard imitator tad. and theres no water in the morphing container because when my imi pops out fronts i'm just going to put the container its in, in the morphing container at a tilt so it will be able to crawl out when its mature enough.
And thanks for the advice with the springs.... i didn't add too many so it should be alright....


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've done that for years with sterlites (like you are using) and 'critter keepers'. Back when I had heavy production from a group of vents I had, I would use a 10 gallon to save space as I often had 15-20 morphing at the same time. Basically I would put the tad containers in the setups and tilt them at a slight angle with shallow water. This way the containers had a portion where there was no water and they could climb out easier.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i only plan to put like 2-3 froglets in this morphing container..... i could only dream of having 15-20 at the same time...... my tad still hasn't popped the fronts! i'm getting ancy.... my springs and plants are doing quite well in the morph container though haha. Anyways thanks guys...heres a pic of some new plants i put in the container, just for some more coverage and something to climb on..... i'll post pics once my tad popps the fronts as well


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> i only plan to put like 2-3 froglets in this morphing container..... i could only dream of having 15-20 at the same time...... my tad still hasn't popped the fronts! i'm getting ancy.... my springs and plants are doing quite well in the morph container though haha. Anyways thanks guys...heres a pic of some new plants i put in the container, just for some more coverage and something to climb on..... i'll post pics once my tad popps the fronts as well


That morph container looks ideal to me.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

octo said:


> Looks good, take care with the springtails though, while excellent food for froglets to many kills the frog. Been there, done that.
> 
> Feed small amounts at the time, so they are eaten before they infest the morphing container


This is news to me.. I have never had an issue of springs eating a healthy "living" froglet. Springs are not like ffs in that they hide under the multiple layers of leaf litter and do not gather out in the open where they may stress out a froglet.. Dont mean to stir the pot but imo the more springs the better.. Congrats on your success!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I like those containers Trev, and I would have to agree with Chris, the more springtails the better especially for newly morphed thumbnail froglets.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Any updated pics of your froglet in your container?


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

be carefull with keeping film containers in with newly morphed froglets as i learned the hard way with Escudo froglets.....they get stuck in them and drown.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if they can't climb out of an angled film can they probably werent meant to make it in the 1st place. Great tubs trev. I also agree, the more springs the better


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

jcarbone61 said:


> be carefull with keeping film containers in with newly morphed froglets as i learned the hard way with Escudo froglets.....they get stuck in them and drown.


I second to this...it really sucks when it happens.


----------

